# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Medical Optometrist need near Spring Hill, FL

## MarcArrington

*Full Scope Optometrist north of Spring Hill, FL*
*High Base & % of collections*
This is an outstanding opportunity for someone who is interested in practicing full scope optometry in the Crystal River, FL region.
Multiple location MD/OD practice seeking an OD looking for a great medical opportunity!

Highlights:

Full scope practice looking for an Optometrist who can treat primary care & medical OptometryM-F schedule- *No Saturdays!*Practice is fully equipped with all equipment necessary to practice full scope15-20 Patients to start, given time to ramp up volume laterCompensation based on experiencePTO & holidays, and full benefits package including Health, Dental stipend for CE% of Optical sales and medical examsAll patients are fully worked up- good face time with each patient
*Requirements*: O.D. licensed to practice in FL required. Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Works well in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com 
*Phone/Text: (540) 206-2757*
ETS Vision specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our Web Page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

